# How fast ?



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi

I wonder how fast the Sage dual boiler takes to get from switch off (edit: I meant from switch on to coffee not switch off!m doh) to be able to pull the first shot?

I want to be able to grab a cup in the am before I go to work.

regards


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Would just put it on a bog standard 24hr timer, you are all good then.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah I think they have an on board timer so you can turn it on half an hour before you need it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The answer is about 4 minutes


----------

